# Manc on Friday Night .....



## Mr_Nice (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey I am in Manc on a Friday night, wont be hard core clubbing as I have a busy day on Sat but I am looking for some suugestions as to where to go,,,

Looking for a older crowd (30's) dont want a Yates etc, resonable music not live bands, centralish and not to full of peeps that are up themselves 

So does anywhere exist ????


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2010)

There's a nice pub on the corner of Coronation Street and Rosamund Street called the Rovers Return. They do good hotpots and a decent pint.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 3, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> There's a nice pub on the corner of Coronation Street and Rosamund Street called the Rovers Return. They do good hotpots and a decent pint.


 
Very useful ya tosser


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2010)

Try the Britons Protection then - "Best Pub in Manchester 2009 & 2010" in the Pride of Manchester Awards. 

http://www.manchesterbars.com/britonsprotection.htm


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 3, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Try the Britons Protection then - "Best Pub in Manchester 2009 & 2010" in the Pride of Manchester Awards.
> 
> http://www.manchesterbars.com/britonsprotection.htm


 
Better but your not selling Manc to me ......


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's a list of the top 10 bars according to manchesterbars.com

http://www.manchesterbars.com/top10.htm

Else I suggest a night in with a pack of Boddingtons.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 3, 2010)

just have wander round the northern quarter?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

Apathy said:


> just have wander round the northern quarter?



this^^^


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers guys will check it out .........


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm going to be in Manchester to see Wavves on Tuesday.

Any pub/bar recommendations between Piccadilly and Islington Mill? I plan to wander


----------

